# Petit problème avec l'ebuild pppd et speedtouch usb

## loic.mulder

Bonsoir,

Pour installer ma gentoo il y quelques mois, j'avais compilé pppd et speedtouch pendant l'installation directement depuis les sources.

Pour me connecter, j'utilisais le script de démarrage fournit avec le tar speedtouch.

Tout ceci fonctionnant à merveille, je me suis dit, en ayant vu l'ebuild speedtouch, qu'il fallait tout casser pour que çà marche mieux (un peu foireux comme explication, mais passons). Du coup, portage me compile pppd (version ebuild) qui écrase "mon" pppd et compile speedtouch. Et bien sûr rien ne va plus.

Après avoir unmergé pppd et recompiler pppd depuis les sources que j'ai utilisé à l'install', tout remarche (avec l'ebuild speedtouch, notez bien).

Tant mieux, mais comment ce faisse que le résultat de l'ebuild foire à ce point ?

L.M.

----------

## dioxmat

... si tu nous disais ce qui foirait exactement hum ?

au passage, tu as vu/utilisé http://gentoofr.org/gen.php/2002/07/28/5 ?

----------

## loic.mulder

Bonjour,

Bon j'ai trouvé le problème, qui ne vient finalement pas de pppd (je me disais aussi), mais du script de lancement /etc/init.d/speedtouch livré dans le tar.gz. Ce c** là "oublie" le modprobe n_hdlc qui va bien.

A bon entendeur...

L.M.

----------

